# wild camping in ireland - advice please



## 91268

We are off for a 6 week tour of Ireland soon, never been before and I'm sure it can't rain all the time can it!!! Anyway have heard that wild camping has recently definitely been discouraged, would be interested to hear of anyone's experience of Ireland in recent times. Although we are happy to stay on sites for some of the time would be nice to have the option of a bit of wild camping now and again. We have no particular route plan worked out, just would like to see as much of the country as possible as we keep hearing the scenery is wonderful and everyone is very friendly - Any views/news relating to this would be great.

Jupeter


----------



## 88741

Be patient Spottydog will be along soon and I am sure she will have loads of info for you :wink:


----------



## 88974

There are not too many places to wild camp in Ireland as a lot of the parking areas are restricted height wise, for fear that the travelling community would set up camp. Two good spots are Rosses point in Sligo and Banna Beach in Kerry (near Tralee) both are overlooking the sea. You very rarely see motorhomes wild camping most generally stay overnight in camp sites, perhaps this is because motorhomes are not as 
popular here than in other countries, but I think that is on the increase.

Have a good time


----------



## 89329

I found this web site whilst looking for info on Ireland. Hope it is useful.

http://rutgerbooy.nl/Wildcamping.htm


----------



## Arizona

*Wild camping spots - Donegal & Sligo*

Hi there

Here's a couple of spots we've camped at :

Streedagh Beach outside Grange in Co Sligo, fantastic fossil beach with great surfing.

Magheragallon Pier, on the coast at Derrybeg, Co Donegal, the Gola ferry leaves from here and it makes a nice day trip.

Island Roy between Carrigart and Downings, Co Donegal - Just watch out for the rabbits and the guys hunting them the odd night!!

As long as you don't leave anything behind you the locals don't mind.

Enjoy your trip and if you come across some good wild spots - keep us informed!!

ciao

Arizona


----------



## 88826

Hi Jupeter
After much deliberation we have decided not to go to France with our dog and instead do a similar trip to Ireland like you. Our one and only visit by car, six years ago, was with Oz relatives to the Ring of Kerry, Cork, Killarney, and Waterford via Fishguard to Rosslare. Absolutely super and it was only a taster. We would probably leave sometime mid May and would like to repeat the first part but then meander up the through Ireland eventually catching a ferry to Stranraer and heading away up the west side of Scotland. We would be grateful for any info on all types of sites, motorhome friendly places, ferries, picturesque places to visit and any precautions needed. 

Bonza & Jean


----------



## 94414

in my 22 years on the road in Ireland with a van of some sort, i have NEVER stayed at a campsite of any type,why should i? we love wild camping,and stay in ANY pub carpark or forest gateway OR WHEREVER.


----------



## Anonymous

Going over to Ireland with a friend in July. We land at Dublin early evening on a Monday. We really need somewhere to stop overnight not too far away before we set off up to the North where we are booked into a site from Tuesday night. 

Joefal, can you recommend anywhere we can stop? We don't need any facilites and it seems daft to pay the £18 - £20 per night each that all the sites we have found are charging, just for somewhere to park up our motorhomes for a night.

Would a pub car park be feasible as we have under 18s on board?


----------



## 94414

OH CAZ,
I wish BREZ was here as he is the Irish expert!

However, a few that come off the ferries late evening really do park up for the night in the ferry carpark, no facilities but the security personnel keep watch over your property all night for you.

With regards to the pub carparks, my brother owns a pub on the Roscommon/Sligo border and says there are only 3 conditions of staying there:-
1..You must be a customer(Carpark for customer use only)
2..You must ask permission.(T'is nice to be nice)
3..You must not litter the area.(The customers dont like it)

P.S. 
Under 18's are allowed by law into pubs in Ireland up until 2100 hrs under supervision.


----------



## 94443

> in my 22 years on the road in Ireland





> I wish BREZ was here as he is the Irish expert


Me, I think 22 years makes you more of an expert in wildcamping in Ireland than most don't be modest :wink:

Looking forward to coming over in the summer but will stick to sites this time.

Donna


----------



## 88941

Hi Joefal

firstly welcome to MHF....

I noticed you made reference to BREZ i take it you know him well.... we havent seen him on here for a while do you have any idea where he has got to ????

Keith n Debs


----------



## Nora+Neil

We mostly stay in Campsites but now there are all very expensive €20 to €25 plus extra for Elec.

Most places along a beach front and Shopping centre will let you park overnight also Pubs if you ask. 
Mullaghmore in Co Sligo on the Green. 
Moycullen in Co Galway near the Forge Bar and Restaunant.
Loads of places in Co Donagal. 
At the Pier in Doolin in Co Clare (Irish music in Bars) 
Achill island near Dogourt
Lots of place in Cliften

Look up www.motorhome-list.org.uk/ireland.htm Wild Camping Spots found in Ireland North/south during a trip 2003

www.caravanandcampingireland.com

Hope this is of some help.

Slan


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks for your help, everyone.

Will report back in due course!


----------



## 94414

Donnabelle,
Its not modesty,it the fact that BREZ has been wildcamping around Ireland since February 1970,and he showed me some spots i never even imagined could exist this side of Hawaii.

keith-n-debs,
Yes i know BREZ very well as he taught me to fly aircraft and he built my Motorhome as well.
As regards his whereabouts,he is going through a very large legal battle at the moment (Nothing to do with MH's), i spoke to him today and he seems to be winning the war.
He is not online at the moment as time is spent in Dublin with lawyers.
I keep him posted on whats happening.


----------



## 88941

Hi Joefal

Glad to hear Brez is still around..... never knew you where into flying.. whats your field fixed or rotary... pm me for a chat if you wish ... i cut my teeth in an R22.. those where the days LOL...

may consider a spot of camping over in ireland myself soon... have worked over there a lot and love the place...

Keith


----------



## 94414

I am solely into fixed wing and fly a 42 for one of our regional airlines.
Tried an R22 in Weston, time to follow it on was non existent.
BREZ has both and built his own GYRO as well.


----------



## 88841

Hi Folks. 
Landsdowne car park in Portrush is always a very popular spot for wild camping, also The Forum in Enniskillen beside the bus station and only 50 mts from the RBL club where you will be made very welcome. Andy


----------

